
Ask HN: How do I grow my startup - jasongray11
Hello,<p>My name is Jason Gray and I am CEO&#x2F;Founder of Chrip. Chrip is a mobile first app that allows people to save their spare change to help them finance their next trip. I have a prototype built and on my landing page.<p>I am currently looking to build a team and even a cofounder. I recently left my job to turn my vision into a reality. If anyone is interested or if you have any advice on how to grow I will gladly appreciate it.<p>Website: www.chrip.co
Email: jason.chrip@gmail.com<p>Thank you!
======
rw2
Advice on growing: Get customers everything springs from this,
cofounder/investors

The easiest way to do this is to do digital ads on Facebook and twitter and
get installs. With installs you can count how many people are staying in your
app and create a story to sell cofounders.

Also when you are saying who you are, mention any great previous things you
have done. (Went to a great school? Worked at a great place?) That serves as
credibility so people know you are worth talking with and working with. This
might be superficial but it works.

------
Amir6
Hey, Cool project and its nice that you are starting the journey and sharing
it with us! How are you going to access the transactions and how do you define
change in an credit/debit card transaction scenario?

